
Tiny C compiler written in Forth - chalst
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.lang.forth/lBYFfVJ1qhc
======
chalst
Compare the Forth code to the Marc Feeley's C original:

[https://gist.github.com/seanjensengrey/874a1dcdb7b40407ac916...](https://gist.github.com/seanjensengrey/874a1dcdb7b40407ac916dd2090051a4)

